# GTO scale models



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can get a scale version of my GTO? I've found an '04 in red, and a 'Drift Competition' model in yellow, but I'm looking for an '06 (I suppose it could be an '05) in Blue. Any websites??


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

right now the best ones out there are GMP's 05's and you can get dark blue, yellow and silver on eBay for around $30-40. Black and red are harder to find and they go for original MSRP of around $90. Trust me, these are excellent models and are nothing like the 04 Ertl models. They are well detailed and have realistic working suspension and metal faced brake rotors. The door hinges are realistic and not the swing out "dogleg" type found on the Ertl. Brazen Orange and Cosmic Gray are 06's and are due out this month.
here's my Quicksilver 05 model on the hood of my 06 car. The model has 17" rims and the 06 models will have 18"ers. I'm going to do a chassis swap to replicate my real car.









Here's a link to one online store that I deal with:
http://www.mikesdiecast.com/gpm.html

this is the eBay dealer I've gotten my GTOs from, good seller:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pontiac-2005-GTO-6-0-Midnight-Blue-1-18-GMP_W0QQitemZ290013977916QQihZ019QQcategoryZ223QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've got several other model sources so let me know if you want them.

Also, there's a place that will modify them for you, including a repaint using factory colors. Right now the site that has the link is down but i'll post it ASAP.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

You can check these out:

http://www.gmpdiecast.com/products/default.cfm?category=1:18 Scale Pontiac GTOs


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's the link to the place that will do a repaint for you:
http://thediecastmall.com/
First rate work.


----------



## AUsomTiger (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmm...how would you go about getting a red interior into one of these?


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Some of them certainly aren't cheap, but they look very nice. I appreciate it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AUsomTiger said:


> Hmm...how would you go about getting a red interior into one of these?


*I guess you'd have to paint it.*


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

My GMP looks like a minature of the 05 GTO. It is worth the extra.

Good luck!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

AUsomTiger said:


> Hmm...how would you go about getting a red interior into one of these?


The Diecast Mall can do that for you, too.


----------



## 8835th (Aug 3, 2006)

BV GTO said:


> The Diecast Mall can do that for you, too.


Hi, new member w/ new GTO. Just wanted to warn anyone from doing business w/ the Diecast Mall. They are theives. I placed a down payment on a custom model 1 and 1/2/ yrs ago. Kept on giving me excuses on why it wasn't finished, then said it was lost when he moved his shop, now refuses any refund. Buyer beware!!!


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

It would be fun to get one of those models and swap one of these in there.

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/07/31/a-desktop-v8-that-runs/


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

8835th said:


> Hi, new member w/ new GTO. Just wanted to warn anyone from doing business w/ the Diecast Mall. They are theives. I placed a down payment on a custom model 1 and 1/2/ yrs ago. Kept on giving me excuses on why it wasn't finished, then said it was lost when he moved his shop, now refuses any refund. Buyer beware!!!


 *WOW*, unfortunate to hear that! I recommended them based on the work they did on my friend's Auto Art Crown Vic. A couple of years ago, they converted a cop car model to replicate the one his dad had. Repainted it and converted the interior to civilian style. Made a nice birthday gift.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

8835th said:


> Hi, new member w/ new GTO. Just wanted to warn anyone from doing business w/ the Diecast Mall. They are theives. I placed a down payment on a custom model 1 and 1/2/ yrs ago. Kept on giving me excuses on why it wasn't finished, then said it was lost when he moved his shop, now refuses any refund. Buyer beware!!!


*I've posted this before.... When you purchase ANYTHING on line, or over the phone. USE A CREDIT CARD. If a jackass outfit like you describe decides to shaft you, you have protection. You report the problem to the credit card company and they will have you put the situation in dispute while they investigate. 

The Jackass outfit will end up paying the credit card company any funds they debited you. It is really quite an easy way to protect yourself. NEVER send a check, money order, or any other cash transactions, you are at their mercy then.*


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I have an Impulse Blue/blue '05, too, but settled on a red GMP model because they don't offer Impulse Blue. The model's on my shelf here at work.

Did you ever notice the engine's an LS1 from an '04, not the proper LS2?


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Yes, I have noticed that they have the incorrect engine in the car. The 05 also says "GTO" on the left of the trunk rather than "Pontiac"...hard to believe that they missed that one...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

AUsomTiger said:


> Hmm...how would you go about getting a red interior into one of these?


I got one of the diecast 1/18th scale models of a '68 chevelle off ebay last year. Exterior color was perfect, but it had a beige interior. 

It was fairly easy to disassemble, and re-paint the interior the right color. I would say you could do this yourself.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I sell Them !!!!*



Idleclamp said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a scale version of my GTO? I've found an '04 in red, and a 'Drift Competition' model in yellow, but I'm looking for an '06 (I suppose it could be an '05) in Blue. Any websites??










Item #: ER7788sale price: $38.49 SHIPPING ESTIMATOR 
(Weight: 6 lbs) USAPrice:$38.49Handling:$0.00Shipping:$10.90FedEX

Diecast Body
Opening Doors
Opening Hood
Detailed Interior
Rubber Tires
Steerable Wheels
Perfectly modeled engine
Accurate Gauges and dash inside

Dimensions
L-10 (Approximate)
H-4 (Approximate)
W-6 (Approximate) 

My email is [email protected] let me know if you wan to buy pay-pal and credit card.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*other goats*

Here are some pic of others on for sale.
http://www.dropshiponauction.com/St...rodid=39&categid=2&subcategid=2&itemid=ER7788


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Using GMP's recently released CGM 2006 model, I made my 2005 QSM GTO model into a 2006 to replicate my real car w/18" rims:









Now with the correct LS2:









Also painted the fog light tunnels black:


----------

